# Who has Schwinn B10 parts?



## barneyguey (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone know who I need to contact for B10 parts? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2018)

Took me over 2 years to find the parts for my B10e. Most parts came in one at a time from a bunch of different folks. Persistence and luck are your best resources. Good luck!!


----------



## stoney (Nov 17, 2018)

Wish I could help but like @jimbo53 said, the parts come slowly. I was lucky to by a complete bike only needing a correct rear fender. That rear fender took me 2 years to find. Found here thanks to a Caber. Patience and constant inquiring  is going to be needed. Best of luck.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

stoney said:


> Wish I could help but like @jimbo53 said, the parts come slowly. I was lucky to by a complete bike only needing a correct rear fender. That rear fender took me 2 years to find. Found here thanks to a Caber. Patience and constant inquiring  is going to be needed. Best of luck.



Thanks man! So far I've bought the mussleman front hub, pedals, a lucky seven seat post, a stem, coke bottle grips and some parts for the Morrow rear end. I'm itching to buy more.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

I


jimbo53 said:


> Took me over 2 years to find the parts for my B10e. Most parts came in one at a time from a bunch of different folks. Persistence and luck are your best resources. Good luck!!



 keep lucking out. A really nice stem popped up at 3 in morning.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 18, 2018)

Here's a nice battery can at a good price if you're needing one.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Head...le/392126765552?hash=item5b4c9399f0:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

still trying to find a tank


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 18, 2018)

Hoping Santa will help me find a tank


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 3, 2019)

No parts .....but this will keep you entertained....  :0:0:0:0 1933...  :0


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> No parts .....but this will keep you entertained....  :0:0:0:0 1933...  :0View attachment 927949
> View attachment 927950
> 
> View attachment 927951
> ...



Thanks for the photos. I'm still looking for that stupid tank. lol


----------

